# Flight RN with motion sickness?



## medichopeful (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey all!

I looked through the site a bit, and didn't really come up on a solid answer :glare:

I did a ride-along/observation with LifeFlight out of Allegheny General Hospital while I was in PA for the summer, and I absolutely fell in love with it.  Needless to say, I changed my career path (albeit slightly!) to do this instead of ground service EMS paramedicine.

The one problem is, I get car sick and airsick (only on small aircraft though).  I could get through it with Dramamine or similar, or possibly ginger (haven't tried it!).

My question is, are there air EMS companies out there (legitimate ones, with good safety record) that would still hire me knowing I might have to use Dramamine or some other solution?  I don't know if it's possible to get used to it, so it might be something I would have to use my whole career.

I emailed Boston MedFlight (their website says "no motion sickness or history thereof) to get their thoughts, but I'm still waiting on an answer.   I just thought I'd bring it here as well.

Thanks all!
Eric


----------



## TrevorOsh (Sep 2, 2011)

Motion sickness is something that a majority of people grow out of (such as myself), however, there are a handful of people who retain that quality their entire life.

Dramamine isn't a drug that will alter your ability to successfully treat a patient, so I see no reason why it would be a problem. This question, however, would be better suited for a potential company you would like to work for, for a more direct answer.

To my knowledge though, it should not be a problem


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 2, 2011)

Zofran is a better choice with less tendency to sedate people.  We carry it on our air ambulance for use on ourselves in the event of turbulence, etc.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 2, 2011)

*Dramamine definitely can cause drowsiness.*

How about scopolamine patch?

After logging days in the back of a Herc (and years map navigating with my wife driving our minivan), I learned some people get adapted to most directions of motion but one or two will still get you (for me, it's "eyes-up"); having a visual reference to tell you your semicircular canals' motion sense agrees with a visual cue, such as looking out a window or even having a little pendulum, can help; and head motion control (not whipping your head around) can all help a lot.
Whomsoever sends the seasickness pt belowdecks to his bunk ought to be rowing and not ordering.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 2, 2011)

Two other pieces of advice:
1.  Fly fixed-wing air ambulances.  Not only are they safer, they also tend to be less likely to induce motion sickness.
2.  Ginger ale can also help to settle a queasy stomach.  I try to carry a bottle with me when I fly.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 2, 2011)

> How about scopolamine patch?



It can also be sedating and tends to have a few other rather unpleasant side-effects.


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 2, 2011)

*Thanks for all the responses so far!*

Like the title says, thanks for all the responses!

I'm not too concerned with figuring out something to use IF I get hired by somebody, or even getting used to the motion, because I know there's so many medications out there that one of them will work.  My concern is IF I'll be able to get hired by a good, well-run company.  Thoughts?


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 2, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Two other pieces of advice:
> 1.  Fly fixed-wing air ambulances.  Not only are they safer, they also tend to be less likely to induce motion sickness.
> 2.  Ginger ale can also help to settle a queasy stomach.  I try to carry a bottle with me when I fly.



I responded just after you posted this! 

I'll definitely look into fixed-wing aircraft.  Do you have any experience with those usaf?


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 2, 2011)

*Oh, I missd the point. Will they hire you?*

Ask them.

Speaking personally, scop patch worked like a dream for a four day sea cruise which wound up heading into 15 knot sust winds and a 12 foot sea (screws seemed to occasionally partially clear water). I was not on maintenance meds at the time.

Just saw your response. I was flying in C-130's a number of times, once from San Francisco to the UK via Newfoundland, and one general aviation air ambo from Omaha to Rochester IL. Fixed wing has a better safety record and is prone to less and fewer sudden changes of acceleration directions than a helo.


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 2, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Ask them.




Already did! 

I'm waiting for them to get back to me, but I'd like some other opinions from people.  The more feedback the better!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 2, 2011)

medichopeful said:


> Already did!
> 
> I'm waiting for them to get back to me, but I'd like some other opinions from people.  The more feedback the better!



Honestly, given the number of people fighting for these spots, it's going to be a huge strike against you. BTW, go to nursing not RT school if you want to work on air ambulances.  It will massively improve your chances and also will tend to provide many more options if you don't wind up with your dream job.  As an RT, your chances on a helicopter are pretty much non-existent (kind of like the chances of surviving a 20 year career in HEMS).  RN/EMT-P is a far better combo.


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 2, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Honestly, given the number of people fighting for these spots, it's going to be a huge strike against you. BTW, go to nursing not RT school if you want to work on air ambulances.  It will massively improve your chances and also will tend to provide many more options if you don't wind up with your dream job.  As an RT, your chances on a helicopter are pretty much non-existent (kind of like the chances of surviving a 20 year career in HEMS).  RN/EMT-P is a far better combo.



Not necessarily the answer I wanted to hear but if I didn't want to hear the right answers I wouldn't have asked! 

Just to be clear, I'm in nursing school now.  I'm not going to change that to go to RRT school.  I was actually going to be RRT school AFTER nursing school.  So it would be an RN/RRT combo! .  I'll probably do a PHRN program too at some point!

That being said, would the motion sickness issue affect me as much in the hiring process with a fixed-wing program?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 2, 2011)

> actually going to be RRT school AFTER nursing school. So it would be an RN/RRT combo!



Don't bother.  It's really not worth the trouble. If you want to add something that would really be helpful for your career, go to PA-C or nurse practitioner school. 



> I'll probably do a PHRN program too at some point!



OK kid....lol.  You know the joke about PHRNs right?  There are like sasquatch.  People always talk about them but only a few ever see them.  It's just a money making operation to put more letters after people's names and give them another "patch". 



> That being said, would the motion sickness issue affect me as much in the hiring process with a fixed-wing program?



Not as much but it's going to be a potential issue nonetheless.


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 2, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Don't bother.  It's really not worth the trouble. If you want to add something that would really be helpful for your career, go to PA-C or nurse practitioner school.



I've been throwing around the thought of going on to an MSN or similar, so I'll give that more thought!



> OK kid....lol.  You know the joke about PHRNs right?  There are like sasquatch.  People always talk about them but only a few ever see them.  It's just a money making operation to put more letters after people's names and give them another "patch".



But... but... but... I DID see one, just the other day! :rofl:

I'm guessing you'd suggest going for the MSN (or similar) instead of the PHRN?   If so I'll definitely look into that more!



> Not as much but it's going to be a potential issue nonetheless.



My best decision then might just be to focus on IC/CC in a hospital in an RN role.  Thoughts by anyone?


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 2, 2011)

*Stay that course.*

do well, get work where they use helos or fixed wing and wait for an opening. Don't string a lot of other certificates onto your nursing degrees, but learn all you can as you go along.

Odd, but as I've grown older my vehiclle related motion sickness (or "mal-de-mer") has lessened, but I cannot fo the life of me use a playground swing anymore due to nausea.

PS: The remedy I forgot: fresh cool air.

SEE USF BELOW: yeah, sit right over the fulcrum for the fuselage, the wings. Least motion. No such thing on a helo, methinks.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 2, 2011)

> I'm guessing you'd suggest going for the MSN (or similar) instead of the PHRN?



Yeah, getting a real education instead of a watered down technical program is a much better use of your time and money.

Oh, and if you do fly, try to sit forward in the aircraft. The tail is the worst place to be in an aircraft for someone who is motion sick, especially in aircraft without a yaw dampering system.


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 2, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Oh, and if you do fly, try to sit forward in the aircraft. The tail is the worst place to be in an aircraft for someone who is motion sick, especially in aircraft without a yaw dampering system.



The worst part is, I never used to get airsick.  Then I went on a flight lesson in a small Cessna where the instructor let me fly, where we did stalls, etc. and I lost my cookies.  Fantastic! lol   That was a few weeks ago, and on my 2nd and last lesson the Dramamine helped a lot, though I still felt a little uneasy (same on my LifeFlight observation, probably nerves played a part).  

I'm definitely gonna focus on my education, and I might just end up in a hospital.  I'd be happy with that! Of course, I might be stuck wearing scrubs..


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Do you have any experience with those usaf?



Yeah, as both a medical professional and aviation safety researcher, I will never voluntarily fly on a medical helicopter in the US again.  I currently work part time for a fixed-wing air ambulance.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 2, 2011)

*OOps, I'm not usaf? Sorry!!*

(I answered about experience. Yield to The Professor):blush:

You don't have to "end up in a hospital" unless you fall on some ice or something. Clinics, medical missions, admin, training, it can be wide open, but you may be sort of a "pig on ice" until you find that right-fit.


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 2, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> (I answered about experience. Yield to The Professor):blush:
> 
> You don't have to "end up in a hospital" unless you fall on some ice or something. Clinics, medical missions, admin, training, it can be wide open, but you may be sort of a "pig on ice" until you find that right-fit.



I didn't mean it in a negative way!  I'm definitely looking at ICU/CCU, and a hospital would be the best thing if I'm not flying!

I'm looking at doing disaster relief too.  I'm young, still have a lot to sort out!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 2, 2011)

> a hospital would be the best thing if I'm not flying!



Work in one for a few years and then come back to this post and see how hard you laugh at your eagerness...


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 2, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Work in one for a few years and then come back to this post and see how hard you laugh at your eagerness...



lol! Well I can always go from there afterwards and move on if I so decide! :rofl:


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 3, 2011)

*Ground Transport*

Would the motion sickness be as much of an issue, or an issue at all, if I was looking to get into ground transport CC?


----------

